# Samsung 105" 4K display



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

How many of you have your sights on this monster?
http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/22/...d_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget&ncid=rss_semi


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> How many of you have your sights on this monster? http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/22/samsung-105-inch-4k-tv-costs-129-000-dollars/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget&ncid=rss_semi


I'll take two if your buying:bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> I'll take two if your buying:bigsmile:


I'd have to sell off everything I own as well as the wife and kids but a guy can dream right? I read an article the other day about a 300 something inch display that was 1.7 million dollars and they had sold 4 (allegedly)! Of course the buyers names weren't disclosed for some reason?


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Insanity :yikes: i wonder how much more it costs to make something that large? as far as equipment,tooling etc.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

moparz10 said:


> Insanity :yikes: i wonder how much more it costs to make something that large? as far as equipment,tooling etc.


It can't be cheap but I'd imagine their profit margin is pretty good!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't get it. I know it's new/latest greatest tech and all, but come on! A lot less will get a top of the line PJ that will project much larger. And how long is the warranty on something that pricey?

I'm calling it "over the top!"


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Tonto said:


> I don't get it. I know it's new/latest greatest tech and all, but come on! A lot less will get a top of the line PJ that will project much larger. And how long is the warranty on something that pricey? I'm calling it "over the top!"


I couldn't agree more but I think someone who buys a display like this isn't about maximizing their dollar spent. This would be a talking piece such as art hanging on the wall or a trophy.


----------

